# Fishing is slowing down again.



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Fishing had been pretty good for the last three weeks around the crossing. Friday night was out with a couple of guys from 330 till 730. We caught some eyes and a few perch. The fish came on tip-ups with minnows and buckshots with minnow heads. Saturday morning it completely shutdown same guys out there and a couple more people,no walleyes caught. Sunday morning fished from 7 am till 9:30am and only a couple perch and small eyes were caught.


----------

